# Who waves



## chrisdougie

HI Fellow motorhomers 
Who waves to other motorhomer's I do


----------



## richardjames

Me, Me, Me


----------



## brillopad

me me me me .Dennis


----------



## Jennifer

Me,Me, Me, Me,

Jenny


----------



## clive1821

yep I do.... as I have mentioned in past postings I counted 23 vans I waved at and only two waved back.... on all various roads.... still i'll keep :wave:


----------



## leseduts

We wave, husband even waves when he is in the car.


----------



## Jented

And us.
Jented :


----------



## mygalnme

Us too...both of us usually and hubby flashes...tut tut..his lights if another Autotrail  
Margaret


----------



## locovan

We have travelled from Whitstable to Waddington and back and not one person has returned my wave so they cant be MHFacts members thats for sure.


----------



## ActiveCampers

I don't.
No one waves at us.

From the front we look like a plumbers van so its hardly to be expected either!


----------



## EJB

We both do but sometimes wish we hadn't bothered :roll:


----------



## Hobbyfan

Not me - waste of time!


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue

We wave!

My girlfriend thinks it's so funny and it always makes her chuckle, so be sure to wave at us!


----------



## LPDrifter

Yep always - the international brotherhood (sisterhood) of motor-homers Yaaay


----------



## Jodi1

We have just driven back from the New Forest and waved merrily to about 8 motorhomes, but only 2 waved back  . However, a motorhome towing a car, beeped as it passed us as we were approaching the M4 (we were also towing a car). So if it was anyone from MHF, Good on yer , mate!


----------



## webfoot

:lol: we do too


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

We do when safe to do so.

We are not bothered if the other van does not wave back to be honest as our wave is our acknowledgement of them from us. A wave back does bring a bigger smile on my face though.  :wink: 

Keith


----------



## barryd

I will always wave back but occasionally forget to wave myself if Im in a trance.  

Heres the thing though. do you wave at all vans? I make a point of doing the VW sign to all the surf dudes out in their classic VW camper vans and they are often taken aback cos we waved at their little van. My pal has one which we use sometimes for boys trips and big motorhomes never wave. Seems the old class system is alive and well!

I find the same on our scooter. When I drove a "proper" motorbike bikers waved or nodded all the time. They just stare at us on the scooter with contempt like we are not proper bikers.

We sometimes wave to motorhomes from the scooter but they just look either mystified or alarmed.

Please Dont though wave on a Motorway as its flipping dangerous.


----------



## rowley

I do!!


----------



## Annsman

Count me in!


----------



## squibnocket

JUST WAVE!!!!, If we can take our hands off the steering wheel to pick our nose!, then we can wave to our fellow motorhomers,Do it now before the government stops us even doing this :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cate

*re waving*

Being fairly new to motorhoming I was advised by this site to wave 
to other m/homes we pass. I have done this (quite enthusiastically)
and have been rewarded by waves back.
Cate.


----------



## Caggsie

We od, most of the time. Even get white van men when I think they are a MH. If iam driving hubby will give the wave but sort of hides his hand in weird embarrassment. It takes me back to years ago when as a child, people who had the same cars as my dad would either flash or wave. I like it.

Karen


----------



## Waggys

We do to...........get upset when others don't wave back


----------



## twoofakind

Yup, we do, both of us.

We find more do than don't on our travels. 

:lol: 

We have had the odd rejection tho, usually when passing each other closely.   

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

We do and were most surprised at the number of waves in Germany and France recently.


----------



## Spacerunner

SPACEFLOWER said:


> We do and were most surprised at the number of waves in Germany and France recently.


Including that nice friendly Gendarme! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

We always do :salute: :hello2:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Spacerunner said:


> SPACEFLOWER said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do and were most surprised at the number of waves in Germany and France recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Including that nice friendly Gendarme! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Spaccy,

Don,t you mean :birdman: :wink:

and yes we wave or should I say I wave :roll:

Cheers Steve


----------



## rht

Us too and rarely fail to get a response, except small campers who seem to see themselves as motorists :lol:


----------



## flyingpig

We do! Sometimes arms get weary


----------



## DJMotorhomer

We are newbies, but enjoy waving at al lwho pass us but only half wave back :roll: :wave: arr well, we will keep it up


----------



## Sundial

*Waving!*

 I always wave - but then I am the passenger (on GB drivers side!) which makes it safe anyway.... most people do not seem to recognise our machine as a motorhome though and look either shocked or rather blank.

Sundial - J


----------



## moblee

We always wave,don't always receive one back though........Nasty motorhomers  :lol: :lol: 

:hello2: :hello2: :hello2:


----------



## wendyandjohn

Me, me me, we wave to all campies, old and new


----------



## chubs

Always do just as we did with the caravan 30 years ago


----------



## billywiz

:lol: the wife waves at every motorhome and most wave back lets keep it going it makes us feel part of a family


----------



## ytank

yes we do but we never flash the light i think thats a bit ott


----------



## mikkidee

[quote="Seems the old class system is alive and well![/quote]
What class system? I thought we were all like minded people!!!!


----------



## 96706

We wave. Even have a big yellow hand on front screen too :lol: 
Just back from a couple of weeks touring parts of Southern France and quite a few Frenchies & Dutch waved to us, before we waved to them  

So the movement is spreading across Europe :lol:


----------



## 113016

We usually wave, but do sometimes get a little pi**ed off when we have had a few non wavers in a row and then we think sod it and don't wave and guess what? that is the van that waves  then we feel guilty that we did not wave


----------



## mandyandandy

We both do and have found the way to get a wave back is to wave as late as you can and do it in a way that they think you know them. 

You can see faces wondering who on earth you were :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## zappy61

*waving*

Yep! we do, but forgive me if I don't wave on motorways. I sometimes don't see you until you are past as I am concentrating on whats in front.

Graham


----------



## TR5

We always wave, when it is safe to do so.

However, we usually do not wave if on the motorway or fast dual carriageway etc., where it may be considered unsafe to distract other's attention.

There are times when, due to the traffic situation, we miss a wave.

We just raise a hand, rather than wave frantically. This way you are not distracting the other drivers. 

Wave safe!


----------



## Tklybeard

I wave but rarely get a wave back as Ivy is another that looks like a plumbers van  ( must paint her name on the bonnet)


----------



## clodhopper2006

I just find the whole waving thing a bit odd. I mean presumably the same people who wave to you on the road will blank you on a site.


----------



## Hobbyfan

clodhopper2006 said:


> I just find the whole waving thing a bit odd. I mean presumably the same people who wave to you on the road will blank you on a site.


This is precisely what happens! I just can't see the point. When motor-homes were rare then perhaps there was something in it, but now they're ten a penny.

The reason that people wave is because others do and they think that it's the norm. Do they ever stop to think about why they're waving? What's odd is that when they were tuggers, as many were, they never waved to fellow tuggers, so why do they now feel that they should wave?

Fortunately, fewer and fewer people are taking part in this pointless anachronism and eventually, like the AA man saluting members, it will die out.

I will be the first person to stop if you're broken down. I will be the first person to chat to you on an aire or a site, but I won't be waving I'm afraid.


----------



## djjsss

It was our first time out on Saturday and I managed a couple of waves, the rest of the time was spent clutching the steering wheel in mild panic.

Apologies to anyone on Hayling Island last Saturday but give it a couple of weeks and I will have relaxed enough to take my hand off the wheel

Derek


----------



## midlifecrisismil

I do I do.   

When I see another MH coming I ready myself and then just at the right time I wave frantically.

A couple of times coming and going on the M6 we have passed another MH who also waves like a nutter - is that you :?:


----------



## LisaB

and us and to fellow smart car drivers too! :lol:


----------



## Historybean

We wave. It makes our day when we get a wave back!


----------



## rayc

[quote="Hobbyfan What's odd is that when they were tuggers, as many were, they never waved to fellow tuggers, so why do they now feel that they should wave?

[/quote]

Currently there is the same discussion on the Practical Caravan forum.

http://www.practicalcaravan.com/newforums/fm_messages.asp?FO=5&FM=516811


----------



## Hobbyfan

> Currently there is the same discussion on the Practical Caravan forum.
> 
> http://www.practicalcaravan.com/newforums/fm_messages.asp?
> 
> FO=5&FM=516811


Thanks for the link. It appears that tuggers seem to have a much more sensible attitude to waving than we do, with most of them agreeing that it's absolutely pointless.

On some days in France if I waved at every oncoming motor-home my arm would fall off, and that's not to mention the loss of concentration.


----------



## DogLady

We wave.............it's good to get a wave back,


----------



## clodhopper2006

DogLady said:


> We wave.............it's good to get a wave back,


To receive a wave from a stranger is good? Why? Not saying it's bad but where's the good?


----------



## christine1310

We wave when it's safe to do so. Although I have noticed that in summer you get a lot less wavers than in winter.


----------



## DogLady

Well, as this is the first season with the MH, we had a caravan before we wave at all and any motorhome. It is good to get a wave back 'cos it is friendly and an acknowledgement of a friendly gesture.


----------



## ramblefrog

*waving*

In New Zealand last year and most people wave there - husband thought I was bats when I said other people in MH's were waving at us (newbies to MH) but yes they were


----------



## Touchwood_RV

Where are you all, we wave and no one waves back – have I been that bad in a previous life, I ask!


----------



## LongGone

Got better things to do and, besides, I grew up decades a go


----------



## druid

*We Do*

I always wave and shall keep doing so untill all those reluctant wavers capitulate, accept defeat and wave back. ( Shame, I even waved at a caravan once)


----------



## twoofakind

Bah Humbug is alive and kicking :roll:


----------



## Hobbyfan

*Re: We Do*



druid said:


> I always wave and shall keep doing so untill all those reluctant wavers capitulate, accept defeat and wave back. ( Shame, I even waved at a caravan once)


Sorry to disillusion you oh Holy Druid, but all the evidence seems to point to a decline in waving and, as motor-homes proliferate, more and more people will tire of what is a pretty pointless gesture.

However, if I see a 'van coming towards me driven by someone in white robes and with sprigs of mistletoe dangling from his grill I may well give you a friendly nod!


----------



## Tjp

We wave, being in the mororhome puts me in a good mood and I wave, some wave back :lol: , some don't  . 
We did notice recently that Hymers & VWs are the folk that are least likely to wave at our lowly Rimor  lol. No offence folks :wink: 
We will keep waving


----------



## howellsroad

Our little van must attract interest since we get a 90% response to our waves and agree difficult not to wave when in car.


----------



## grandadbaza

*waves*

We wave , even had waves back when inadvertantly waveing to the odd white van man

Baza


----------



## Marilyn

We wave too - it seems a friendly, harmless custom so why not? 

I'm always pleased when we get a wave back which is almost every time.


----------



## bulawayolass

I would never realise until hub commented that there were people waving and then l would lift my hand and he would mutter "Klop" but by then the other folks were long gone. So if l did not appear to wave at anyone who waved at a husband and wife couple and the husband waved.... l did sort of wave just a bit delayed :?


----------



## zorc

*who waves.*

I do, unless I happen to be in a trance. I think it is a bit like life. The more you put in, the more you get out, so I usually wave at all vans from tiny to huge. (including, sometimes, plumbers vans but, what the hell).
If they don't respond I don't give a @&*%. They might be just mad at their partners!
If I make a few vanners smile it is worth the exercise, and it hasn't cost me a lot.
If the next van to pass you doesn't wave, he may be waiting to see if you wave first..... so you both lose out.
Bit like smiling at people you meet, if you do it first most people respond and you both feel better.


----------



## Brock

I wave back but rarely wave first nowadays. My wife stopped waving years ago. Occasionally, I will nod if I think it is unsafe to wave such as in a close encounter.

Reliant Robin owners used to wave to each other.


----------



## Bernies

Yep we do, but right now we're on the M6/A74 and getting repetitive strain injuries waving so much and getting very little response  

There are lots of motorhomes on the move today - all heading south, or so it appears!

Carol...cos Bernie's driving


----------



## BJandPete

We do, and 1 in 9ish waves back  . There are times when we think why bother,then some one waves and you miss it and feel bad.well not bad but you know what we mean 
pete


----------



## bulawayolass

Where and when did the waving thing start anyone any idea l assume it was due to not many people on the road in m/h?


----------



## teal

If it moves i wave, mind y0ou been caught out sometimes as its been a commercial van which looked at distance like m/h.


----------



## Chris_s

We started waving in 1977 when we had our first m/h (5cwt Hillman - tiny and just made for 2 and no more!). Got lots of waves back then. Didn't have a m/h for years and then got a VW (no not a dub - not enough money) and mostly it was other VW owners that waved. This was about 4 years ago now. Since we have had our PVC (almost 2 years) we have found very few people wave yet we have a large roll out awning, TV ariel, roof vents for toilet and lounge - the sorts of things that might distinguish us from a 'White Van Man'.

I believe there are just so many people buying m/hs now who just don't share the ethos of companionship and friendliness that was experienced in years past. Shame!


----------



## overthemoon

We always wave, can't not. In fact when I drive my works van around I still wave at M/H 's, can't help it, so if a blue Vivaro van waves at you in the Bournemouth area it's only me and a wave back would be a first.


----------



## 96299

we wave too and get about a 50% return.  

keep on waving people.... 8) it's good for you.

steve


----------



## Skar

Sue waves, I'm usually too busy watching the road, I know I don't need to because I'm just plodding along, but old habits die hard.


----------



## cbcft

We wave. a) it keeps us awake and b) it gives us a nice warm feeling when we get a wave back
:wave:


----------



## larrywatters

we always wave, it just a bit of fun and its great to get one back


----------



## KSH

Well we had a synchronised wave today on the A1 from a couple going southbound about 12ish, looked like their arms were tied to the wiper blades, very effective :lol:

Was it you????????????


----------



## spanky186

we did wonder if there was a special wave for motorhomers , as we have just purchased an iveco campervan for our son 's karting.....
we have had a one finger wave before and didnt know if a five finger wave back would be sufficient .... but we arent rude people ,we always wave back!


----------



## PILOTEFAN

Hi
We only got our van a couple of weeks ago its a Talbot Express Pilote R660 G reg.
We didnt know about the waving until it happened to us a few times.
So when I joined this brilliant website I found out about the waving.
We have been doing it ever since but not on Motorways or busy dual carriageways. We get a really good response and it makes us laugh and feels good to do it.


----------



## Spacerunner

If you saw a heat wave, would you wave back?


----------



## exsplinters

We have waved regular on our travels over the past 20 years both in the UK and Europe, in our campers from our little vw holdsworth right up to our winnebago brave and over the years less and less pople have waved back, is this to do with class or the fact that eveyones arms or aching and the novelty has worn off. Have you ever had your hand ready to wave at the oncoming camper and then realised that they are definately not going to wave , so you scratch your nose instead. and feel pretty stupid too. I have. So do we carry on waving??????????


----------



## Marrabone

I think its a lovely custom and always wave unless on a dual carriageway or motorway (no-one seems to wave on those as far as l can tell).

Mostly l get a wave back. If l don't, it doesn't bother me, it could be down to all sorts of reasons. I did find it very hard to always wave when l was very new to driving the MH, so much to concentrate on, so l always think maybe they are new at it too.

M


----------



## Kiter

Me me me! 
I wave at every motorhome when safe to do so, but there are a lot who don't wave back.


----------



## exsplinters

We keep on waving then, the kids love it too


----------



## sandalwood

ME ME ME ME


----------



## mygalnme

We have a little "Mitchelin" man sitting in the front with a permanent wave, but we wave too as he is so small you maybe won,t see him :wink:  
Margaret
P.S if others don,t wave back maybe its because they are not as happy as us to be out in their MH?? :lol:


----------



## mavisangelica

spanky186 said:


> we did wonder if there was a special wave for motorhomers , as we have just purchased an iveco campervan for our son 's karting.....
> we have had a one finger wave before and didnt know if a five finger wave back would be sufficient .... but we arent rude people ,we always wave back!


Hi Spanky186. that is exactly what we have bought our motorhome for!. Where in the country are you karting?


----------



## Shell181

We wave


----------



## ToffeApple

Got my first wave on Wednesday! Chap looked a bit startled but did wave back.
Just coming off the Shepherd & Flock roundabout in Farnham - Was that you?

Chris & Tilly ( Who didn't wave!) :lol:


----------



## JimM

:? 
More like who does NOT wave
:wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

AuntieSandra and I wave and enjoy much success in getting a positive response. But we do try to wave _*early*_.


----------



## suedew

we both wave. I waved to lotsof vans which appeared to be travelling towards the newark show yesterday.
Not one waved back :evil: 
Mind you was in the passenger seat of a golf :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## prudence

We do but there are lots who don't.


----------



## gizmo26

:hello2: :hello2: :hello2: :salute:


----------



## gizmo26

:hello2: :hello2: :hello2: :salute:


----------



## acctutor

*Waving*

Hi

We felt brave and went off to France for the whole of June, just 8 days after picking up out new m/h.

EVERYBODY seemed to wave (even the french - sorry not really zenophobic), sometimes we could hardly keep up with the waving and thought of having a foam hand on a spring.

So yup - we wave to every m/h we see

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## phil4francoise

yes sometimes but I think you should draw the line at waving to M/Hs on the opposite side of the motor way


----------



## Dill

We have only had our MH for a few month, and couldn't believe how many other MH's waved at us. We always wave now.

Regards

Dill


----------



## HeatherChloe

Usually no, unless I feel like it.

I did wave this weekend, when stuck at roadworks, and a "proper" motorhome (not a campervan) came towards me in the outskirts of London not flush with motorhomes.

And he waved back.


----------



## blongs

The figures are in, the results of this weeks completely un-scientific test are as follows.....

100% Success rate of coachbuilt motorhomes waved either before, after or at the same time. I would say 12 waves!

0 out of the one Panel Van conversion we saw waved back.

We saw no A-Class models or RV's.

100 miles r ound trip from Goole to Filey on Sat and back Sunday.

Well done to all who waved our CI as part of the test.

Ben


----------



## vardy

"PROPER MOTORHOME???????" - that's IT - no respect for the little guy!!!

I have been waving at you big square white things all day today. Even if my Pug does look like an ice-cream van!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rowley

This weekend on the journey to North Norfolk and back, was the worst for reciprocal waving. What has happened to the motorhome fraternity?


----------



## jenniedream

We've just come back from West country and have had lots of waves.
And sorry I did wave frantically at a Hymer pre 1998 I think on the motorway (I wasn't driving just Eddie Stobart spotting!!) cos they are my favourite - and the lady passenger waved back - could n't really ignore me I was bouncing out of my seat


----------



## sloath1980

we wave, the gf thinks its hirarious and cracks up laughing which in turn makes me laugh too. cant be a bad thing can it?


----------



## busterbears

*To wave or not too wave!*

Just picked up 'Buster' on Saturday from Brownhillls (excellent handover by the way, took the list i downloaded from here and they went through everything to the letter without me promoting and answered all my daft questions patiently).

Anyway, i digress. We drove up the road M55, M6, A75 to home and waved at every MH we passed, even the one's overtaking us. Some happily waved back, somed looked at us like we were bonkers and some just sat there stonily, not waving.

Where ever you are in your MH, if we pass you, we will be waving.

M


----------



## Johne

*Waving ...*

yes yes yes,we always wave, .. .but alas not everyone waves back, but we will still carry on waving.....


----------



## Johne

*Waving ...*

yes yes yes,we always wave, .. .but alas not everyone waves back, but we will still carry on waving.....


----------



## mjpksp

We were away over half term and tried to wave to as many fellow MHers as possible but sorry if we missed anyone. However we were possibly a little too conscious of not waving as we also waved to at least 3 horse boxes and 1 prison van!! :roll: 

I was out on my push bike this morning and waved to a MHcoming in the opposite direction as well!!


----------



## 135580

As someone fairly new to motorhoming I have wanted to wave but felt a bit silly but now I shall wave at everyone I see.
:thumbleft:


----------



## Jooles

We do!

In our van the driver does the driving and the co-driver does the waving.

We always appreciate a wave back, but sometimes feel guilty if someone waves at us and we are too busy looking at something else and miss them. 

So just to let you know if it was you, we'll wave next time!!


----------



## Sprinta

why do motorhome owners wave to each other?

as a lifelong biker, over 35 years now, most of them nod to each other as they pass - although there are exceptions - BMW riders will ignore all others with disdain. Born again bikers, 40+ and returning to the fold, tend to attempt to wave and then realise they aren't in control and wobble along feebly. Harley Fergusons won't make eye contact unless they recognise someone.

Me, I just ignore them all, unless I feel the need to give them the finger :twisted: - then as I'm going in the opposite direction anyway I'm not going to be caught even if they decide to turn and retaliate :lol: 

So far I've resisted doing either of the options while I'm travelling along in my MH

Mind you, with my phone to an ear, with a cold drink in the other hand and a packet of crisos on the go I find it a bit awkward trying to multitask without autopbox and cruise control :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tingha

Yes wave all the time and this year also noticed some in France, but not the French i fear - but maybe we can export the wave to Europe


----------



## busterbears

We waved in the dark on friday night heading to newcastleton, couldn't see if they saw us or waved back due to the dark, but we still waved!


----------



## batchpatch

We wave and have always waved even if nobody waves back most motorhomers wave in france and germany WAVE ON!


----------



## korky

Yes, we wave too!
Although there appears to have been a steady decline in the percentage of 'wavers' over the last eight years that we have been motorhoming, it is good to see waving continue (traffic conditions permitting).
Korky
8)


----------



## Landyman

Being fairly new to motorhoming we thought this waving lark was just for the bonkers English, so when we went to France a few weeks ago we only waved at British vans..........if we were able to spot them early enough.
After a few days Kate started waving at all motorhomes and we were pleasantly surprised to find that almost everyone waved back.........even the French.  
In a world where more and more people seem to ignore everyone else I think it is a friendly and pleasant thing that adds to the fun of being on holiday.
Long may us motorhomers continue to show the way forward.  

Landyman.


----------



## Vita

Me! Why do I get more waves back when I'm coming home into Cornwall than I do going the other way? Vita


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Vita said:


> Me! Why do I get more waves back when I'm coming home into Cornwall than I do going the other way? Vita


Hi Vita,

Because we are a happy bunch down these parts :wink: and as you enter Cornwall you are exiting Devon :wink: :lol: :lol:

Cheers C&S


----------



## meavy

*Outta Kernow, back in Heaven*

Not really.

A child of mixed Kernow/ Devonian parentage, going over New/Tamar Bridge gave rise to different allegiances.

Out of Devon, into Heaven was the usual one in our family.

But Devon has quite a lot going for it, yes? Who might agree on this Forum? Is Grampound the Omphalos?

Susan
Born just the 'wrong' side of the Tamar, in St Budeaux if you know it...

Kernow bys Vyken!


----------



## 366

we wave ALWAYS, and I feel obliged to accompany it always with a high pitched "HELLOOOO!" (Husband gets v embarrassed at that point). Most waved back in the UK but they look a bit startled in France. I make a point of raising my nose snootily at caravans however.


----------



## gozza

I wave, and flash It always raises a giggle up the cab front.....

When I'm on the blackbird I always wave at other bikers who normally always wave back, in Europe they usually stick out a leg!


----------



## Landyman

> I wave, and flash It always raises a giggle up the cab front.....


Oh, the mind boggles.  
Are we talking about headlights being flashed here or are other parts involved? :lol:

Landyman.


----------



## motorman

we do


----------



## boomerdog

*wave*

we do to i always say i didnt know i had so many friends!!!!also do it in europe not many wavers there but they might catch


----------



## esperelda

and us......


----------



## Patty123

On our maiden trip on 4 November in our new to us MH, we had a wave from another MH coming in the opposite direction, we were really excited, we had heard about "the wave" but did not get any in our previous High top, but now we have a small coachbuilt it seems to make a difference, hubby says the Symbol from a distance was not so recognisable as a MH.

Was it you? driving from Didcot to Wallingford, Oxfordshire at about 3pm on 4th November, if it was thank you it made us feel good.


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi all, 

caravaned all my life, changed to motorhome in May. Amazed at the difference in lifestyle and camping style. Here in "Norn Iron" and indeed south of the border, seems almost compulsory to wave! Happy to wave back, it reminds me of my early caravan days in the sixties. not much waving in France in september though.


----------



## charleyfen

*WAVES*

we do


----------



## JohnGun

i used to wave, but more recently i wave and they dont wave back,then the wife laughs at me. so now i flash the lights and she doesnt see me do it


----------



## PSC

my wife waves, I sometimes wave.... I like the idea of flashing lights, and LOL for reason why!!


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi again,

dont think it matters wether you wave or flash, but it is a tradition that i missed over the last lot of years when towing the caravan. hope it continues, i will wave cos i drive with headlights on at all times.


----------



## cater_racer

I always try to look as if I will wave, then don't, and stare at the wavers as if the've got two heads.


----------



## JohnGun

cater_racer said:


> I always try to look as if I will wave, then don't, and stare at the wavers as if the've got two heads.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: so its you !


----------



## JollyJack

We wave :hello1:


----------



## presto

Waved to fellow British motor homer quite a few years ago and a big fairy light hand waved back talk about a shock :lol: :lol: 

Still wave at fellow mototor homers but wish I hadn't when they dont wave back.I come from rural Ireland and on the small roads in car or walking we all wave at each other,

Presto


----------



## bing76

we do, and if they don't wave back the kids think that they must be miserable people and no fun to be with :BIG:


----------



## StewartJ

Wave and often flash as well 

Stewart


----------



## suepap

I do !!! Motored from Somerset to North Yorkshire and return and about 40% of fellow motorhomers waved back. But I`lll keep on waving!

Sue


----------



## Patty123

Just got back from a lovely weekend in Bath, and we were waved at by loads of MH's and of course waved back, also 2 weeks ago we were in Stratford and were waved at in the Car Park, definately no snobbery there, we are in a A/S Executive and waved at by big MH.

Thank you to all that waved at us. We are fairly new to this so this is very welcoming.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

We always do and sometimes get one back in return

Dave & Jan


----------



## tattytony

Always wave unless dangerous to do so


----------



## TheHewsonFamily

Having been a classic car owner for many years (1972 MGB Roadster) I am well accustomed to waving to members of the exclusive little club that we are a member of, whether it is classic cars or MH.

You might argue that there seems to be a big increase in MH on the roads and therefore it is hardly exclusive, but ownership is still a small percentage of total vehicle owners. So why not acknowledge a fellow member who has made the best decision of their life and bought into many years of fun and freedom


----------



## TheHewsonFamily

oh.. and any fellow MHers who were travelling towards the South of France via Reims on 12 Feb or towards Dover on 13 Feb would have seen us waving at every camper van that we saw as we were heading back from our hols.


----------



## me0wp00

we wave, the kids wave and we've found alot of the french wave to us (haven't had one dutch wave yet) ...DH has decided that the *snobby vans* don't wave at us as we're in a 21 year old van :wink:


----------



## Cazzie

We wave. Have even got odd looks from a few white van men as we have waved by mistake! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

My dad always waved at fellow Talbot owners when I grew up so I usually wave to Nissan owners - atleast if they have my Nissan model. But my dad also wave at police cars. I do not do that. :lol: 

I guess I'll be waving at motorhomes but perhaps not if I am in an area particulary crowded with motorhomes. But even then I may wave at fellow countrymen if I recognize their origin soon enough.


----------



## flyingpig

We always wave where possible. Waved to six motorhomes this morning on A30, while taking van in to garage for small job.

Not one single wave or acknowledgement back.....    

Ken


----------



## charlieshelby

My wife and i both wave, most wave back


----------



## ralph-dot

always, but the amount of people waving back it on the decline.


----------



## dwwwuk

I wave - as per the previous post, I thought it was just me, but you seem to get a succession of 'no wave' then 'waves'.

My conclusion is waves come in waves :lol: 

Best Regards,

David


----------



## 5bells

We tend to find they are more like buses.

Nothing for ages then 3 come along at the same time!!!!!!


----------



## Addie

I posted this on another thread, but maybe it is more relevant here.

I saw a Autotrail Comanche with a personal plate and this on the dashboard:










:roll: :lol:

We look like a panel van, so we never get waved at other than a few other Eagle eyed panel van owners who spot the fiamma or roof vents 
:wink:


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Better to wave a three white vans and a horsebox than to miss a real MH


----------



## ElizaJane

Genuine question - new to motorhoming, but not to other forms of 'camping' - why wave? 
My husband has enthusiastically joined the 'wavers'. Being 'Victoria Meldrew', I don't, darkly muttering, "I've bought a motorhome, not joined the Masons." 
If on site, however, I'm sociable enough. And to be sure, if I were to see a fellow Brit in bother when 'abroad' - be it in car, car towing caravan, motorhome, car with trailer tent, car with camping trailer - I'd stop and help if I could. 
I just cannot see the point in waving when there is no 'follow up' as it were. 
Just curious!


----------



## dawnwynne

ElizaJane said:


> Genuine question - new to motorhoming, but not to other forms of 'camping' - why wave?
> My husband has enthusiastically joined the 'wavers'. Being 'Victoria Meldrew', I don't, darkly muttering, "I've bought a motorhome, not joined the Masons."
> If on site, however, I'm sociable enough. And to be sure, if I were to see a fellow Brit in bother when 'abroad' - be it in car, car towing caravan, motorhome, car with trailer tent, car with camping trailer - I'd stop and help if I could.
> I just cannot see the point in waving when there is no 'follow up' as it were.
> Just curious!


Simply put....it's fun to wave and see if you get a response can take the tedium out of long drives! :lol:


----------



## ElizaJane

dawnwynne said:


> ElizaJane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine question - new to motorhoming, but not to other forms of 'camping' - why wave?
> My husband has enthusiastically joined the 'wavers'. Being 'Victoria Meldrew', I don't, darkly muttering, "I've bought a motorhome, not joined the Masons."
> If on site, however, I'm sociable enough. And to be sure, if I were to see a fellow Brit in bother when 'abroad' - be it in car, car towing caravan, motorhome, car with trailer tent, car with camping trailer - I'd stop and help if I could.
> I just cannot see the point in waving when there is no 'follow up' as it were.
> Just curious!
> 
> 
> 
> Simply put....it's fun to wave and see if you get a response can take the tedium out of long drives! :lol:
Click to expand...

Ah! I see. Good idea. Have a daily 'bet' perhaps on percentage of repsonses. The one loses the bet does the cooking that evening!


----------



## Bengal

I want to wave & do so when I spot another MH. My problem is I've only had my van a few months & I have to concentrate on road positioning, what gear I'm in, the sat nav & sometime miss the fact that the other vehicle is a mh. For the same reasons I've waved at what looked like a mh but was actually a horse transporter....I'll get it right at some point..


----------



## Rapide561

*Wave*

Hi

I do not wave anymore, although I have in the past. Like the song goes...

"keep your eyes on the road, keep your hands on the wheel"

I do however acknowledge lorry/coach drivers if they "flash me in" but do not do so if a car "flashes me in" after over taking.

Russell


----------



## Alfa_Scud

*Re: Wave*



Rapide561 said:


> I do however acknowledge lorry/coach drivers if they "flash me in" but do not do so if a car "flashes me in" after over taking.
> 
> Russell


Why not? courtesy is courtesy after all, just curious.....


----------

